# How can I play CS:GO on steam by using my hostel(college) wifi?



## Karanveer007 (Sep 25, 2016)

I want to play CS:GO online on steam on my hostel(college) wifi but my wifi have watchguard(web blocker) which doesn't allow steam. I have tried using vpn but the ping is so high in that case.Any Idea other than vpn to bypass web clocker?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.



> *NETWORK RESTRICTIONS*
> 
> We will not assist any user who, in our opinion, is clearly trying to circumvent his company network protocols or restrictions put on his system by a Network Administrator. Again we have no ability to assess the user's intent.
> 
> Rules


This thread is closed.


----------

